# iceland adventures



## telephotodreams (Sep 30, 2015)

i will be updating this thread for a while.  to start, our host city, reykjavik.


----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 1, 2015)

a requisite visit to the sun voyager by Jón Gunnar Árnason


----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 2, 2015)

Hallgrímskirkja


----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 3, 2015)

the beautiful organ inside Hallgrímskirkja. we got lucky and caught a practice session.


----------



## b_twill (Oct 3, 2015)

Very jealous!  Iceland is on my 'bucket' list of places to go!  Are you going to do the circle road tour?


----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 4, 2015)

b_twill said:


> Very jealous!  Iceland is on my 'bucket' list of places to go!  Are you going to do the circle road tour?


we did a sort of self tour around the golden circle as it's referred.  highly recommended.


----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 4, 2015)

we're afforded only one clear night during our trip.  we are tired but the sky is clear and the moon is out, lighting up the landscape.  in the back country we are rewarded.


----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 7, 2015)

in the excitement of catching the aurora we almost miss the midnight moon at our backs.


----------



## waday (Oct 7, 2015)

Gorgeous


----------



## Redtech (Oct 7, 2015)

WOW!!!  You got a ton of awesomeness!  Great job!


----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 8, 2015)

rain and fog.  we visit the harpa performance center.  at least the whiteout skies are good contrast to the metal and glass lattice architecture.


----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 9, 2015)

on the road again; the back country


----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## jaomul (Oct 10, 2015)

Nice set


----------



## timor (Oct 10, 2015)

Landscapes of Iceland are so nice. Waiting for more of them.


----------



## Emanuel M (Oct 10, 2015)

Really beautiful shots.

Cheers


----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## timor (Oct 11, 2015)

Nice ! Oh, this waterfall in the background is totally over the top ! 
Any close pictures of that ?


----------



## timor (Oct 11, 2015)

On the other hand, this last picture with the sheep, if you flip it horizontally, it may feel compositionally better. But it is maybe only me. I know, that would be a factual lie, but we talking here just pretty pictures. t


----------



## Rob5589 (Oct 11, 2015)

Beautiful shots. Great job! Iceland looks awesome plus I could golf in the middle of the "night."


----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 12, 2015)

urriðafoss


----------



## b_twill (Oct 12, 2015)

Gorgeous!  Enjoying your pictures!


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for sharing these.  Beautiful! I love that portait style of the Northern Lights.  Nominated for POTM.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 12, 2015)

Sunset in Keys






Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 13, 2015)

skogafoss


----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 14, 2015)

ghosts


----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## daisyish (Oct 15, 2015)

Really loved the first three photos. Iceland looks like such a magical place!


----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## k5MOW (Oct 16, 2015)

Wow some amazing photographs. 

Roger


----------



## FITBMX (Oct 16, 2015)

Really wonderful set!!!
Keep them coming!


----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 19, 2015)

fault lines in the land


----------



## Emanuel M (Oct 19, 2015)

This last one is a little over sharpened, but it's a really beautiful landscape.
Great set.

Cheers


----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 20, 2015)

the solitude of cairns


----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 22, 2015)

old bones


----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 24, 2015)

gulfoss sunsets


----------



## timor (Oct 24, 2015)

Great !


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 24, 2015)

Very nice. Would love to travel there some day. My next travel date should be coming up in 2 weeks, Syracuse NY area.


----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 25, 2015)

lava fields


----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 26, 2015)

the little house in arnarstapi


----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Rob5589 (Oct 28, 2015)

Really nice shots. This thread had me looking up Iceland trips. Maybe someday. The wife loves the ocean, warm ones with palm trees, though


----------



## Klickideas (Oct 28, 2015)

very nice!!!


----------



## telephotodreams (Oct 28, 2015)

last one of this series, thanks for looking!


----------



## Emanuel M (Oct 28, 2015)

It was a great journey.
Thx for sharing


----------



## b_twill (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bc_steve (Nov 1, 2015)

telephotodreams said:


> skogafoss


I really like this one


----------



## Dillard (Nov 1, 2015)

wow. truly a beautiful series!


----------

